# My new baby



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

This is our new baby. Sooo sweet.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

awwww bless..he/she is adorable  what have you named your pup?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lovely MrsD lovely


----------



## bichonmum (Jul 11, 2008)

OMG pup is georgous


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*ohhh so cute bless, *


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!  How old is he/she now and how long till you take them home?


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

She is beautiful. Any names yet? When do you bring her home?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you all for your lovely comments.

She is four weeks old - and are bringing her home in four weeks time 

Apparently by then she will probably weigh about 14 - 15 lbs - thats big yes?


Names are as follows

Lily
Grace
Alice
Angelina (kids are into the ANgelina BAllerina mouse lol)

So far that is it


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Oh She is such a Cutie


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

What a lovely little pup 

Lovey choice of names too,I like Lily


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

She is lovely..
I luv all pups when they are small shame they grow


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

I keep looking at her pic, and admiring her!! I just love her little ears and snout. And when I gave her a cuddle she kept sniffing me. And she had little bits of her dinner in her fur. Just soooo cute

I am going to go see her next week and see if she recognises me


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

Shes beautifull mrsdusty  U must be so excited...bet youve got all her lil bits ready for her big arrival 

out of all the names i like lily  always ave loved that name.


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Aww how sweet 

Great names.

Mel


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

You lucky person you. Is Lily the same puppy on the other thread. I catch up eventually.

Well you've done yourself proud with her.

Sue


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Mrs Dusty what a cute pup bet your excited, my last two I missed this wonderful age sometimes I regret it, to say they both were kennel pups Nyla 9 mths and Neva 5 1/2 months they adjusted very fast to being house dogs can't believe they were anything but...Jill


----------

